
Obama Signs a Shadowy New Anti-Propaganda Center - zw123456
http://www.alternet.org/human-rights/obama-just-signed-shadowy-new-anti-propaganda-center-will-be-handed-over-trump
======
keeringplastik
Saw this one described as the "ministry of truth" on one of the alt-right
websites. I like how they emphasize that it will be deployed/instituted under
the direction of the trump administration. Maybe Bannon could take the helm?
He knows how to craft a few clever messages.

The mental gymnastics required to spin these last weeks of pax obama for
political ends, let alone comprehend them, must be keeping more than a few
people up at night. Imagine if this new center found some connection (funding,
content, editing) between Russian or Israeli foreign propaganda efforts and
domestic channels like breitbart or infowars (divide and conquer!). Not
suggesting its likely but yikes!

When such a center tasked with the full support and capabilities afforded by
the US government to "recognize, understand, expose, and counter" foreign
influences surely some surprises will be unearthed?

My old man says it's going to be an "interesting year". I'm increasing fearful
that he is right.

